# Water Wisteria



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Water Wisteria is Hygro. Difformus and is called such because its 2 main growth patterns are nothing like each other. When you bought the plant from PetsMart it probably had large single leaves with a kinda jagged edge and now it has its more interesting leaves growing out of the top? Dont worry, it is a fast grower and before you know it, you will have to much of the new growth!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

yeah, the wisteria you see at pet smart is nothing like what it will become in your home aquarium, and when your ready to prune, just trim off the bottom growth. good luck and have fun with the wisteria roud:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

"Nothing like each other" doesn't even begin to cover it :icon_roll ! This stuff is growing up one large stem, not branching, but the top growth is getting the deeply indented leaves that I associate with the pictures I've seen of Wisteria. I'm thinking of chopping the tops off and replanting them before it gets above the water (as it's showing every inclination of doing) so I'll have the part that _looks_ like wisteria. Or what I think _should_ look like wisteria anyway :icon_mrgr .


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Give it a few weeks to get used to living under water... the new growth will slowly change into the Wisteria you see in pictures everywhere.


----------



## stoddern (Sep 28, 2009)

I know this is a really old post, I just wanted to mention that water wisteria's leaves change drasticlly in apearence based on the temp. of the water it is growing.

the colder it is the smaller and more jagged almost needle like the leaves will be, the warmer the water the broader less jagged they are and become more of a lighter green


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

stoddern said:


> I know this is a really old post, I just wanted to mention that water wisteria's leaves change drasticlly in apearence based on the temp. of the water it is growing.
> 
> the colder it is the smaller and more jagged almost needle like the leaves will be, the warmer the water the broader less jagged they are and become more of a lighter green


no wonder, I have 2 differnt wisterias and wonderd why the leaves never looked the same. I bought mine from pets mart and the other one from a LFS. the one that was from petsmart adapted very quickly into my tank, and in a week it grew an inch.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

*Old post*

Well, I have some wisteria myself and it seems to want to grow vertically but I've seen it as a beautiful bush before and thats what I want. Can anyone lemme know how to prune it?


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

anastasisariel said:


> Well, I have some wisteria myself and it seems to want to grow vertically but I've seen it as a beautiful bush before and thats what I want. Can anyone lemme know how to prune it?


I just lop off the top sections that are growing too big and replant them


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

The question is if you chop of the top the plant will the remainder grow short and bushy.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine don't, they stay leggy


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I've seen one bush out and it looked awesome kinda looked like a miniature tree. I'm currently experimenting. I'm letting one grow tall and send out big leaves; the other one I have bent over to encourage more stems to grow out its side.


----------

